
Undertale dares players to make a mistake they can never take back - minimaxir
http://www.avclub.com/article/undertale-dares-players-make-mistake-they-can-neve-228716
======
minimaxir
Note: article has slight spoilers, but there is not enough plot context given
for them to be truly spoilery. (I've been planning on writing a post about
Undertale and this article danced around the issue much better than I ever
would have.)

Buy Undertale. Seriously. It's only $10.

